# Compiler du C/C++ sur Mac avec Code Warrior



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2000)

Hello,

Je débute dans la programmation en C/C++, j ai déniché une version 5 de Code Warrior (IDE 4.02). Mais je n ai pas compris comment compiler simplement quelques lignes de code,...

J ai une série d'exercices à faire pour mes cours, ou on nous donne du code brute,... Et j aimerais simplement pouvoir les compiler sur mon mac sans passer par tout un projet dans la mesure du possible,... Comment qu'on fait pour le faire le plus simplement que possible ?

Merci d'avance 



------------------
++

Florent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2000)

A ma connaissance tu est obligé de passer par la creation d'un nouveau projet. C'est vrai que ca peut paraitre assez compliqué au debut mais on s'habitue assez vite.
Si tu n'a pas besoin de librairies trop bizzaroides ni creer une veritable apli je te conseil d'utiliser Leonardo IDE 3.4.1, c'est un interpreteur plus qu'un compileur mais c'est super pratique pour debuter dans la prog.
C'est dispo ici: http://www.dis.uniroma1.it/~demetres/Leonardo/ 
Leonardo est gratos et vaut vraiment le detour pour les programmeurs en herbe


voila voila


----------



## PowerMike (22 Novembre 2000)

Si tu veux vraiment compiler sans trop te gaver, cree un projet en mode C ANSI console ou C++ ansi console ... le resultat des printf ou cout seront afficher dans une fenetre console comme si on etait sous ligne de commande ....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2000)

arf ouais j ai cherché un peu mais je trouve pas ou je peux choisir ca dans CW,... Je débarque vraiment donc,...

Merci


------------------
++

Florent


----------



## PowerMike (22 Novembre 2000)

Ben moi j ai l IDE 3 et quand on fait fichier Nouveau projet, normalement il te donne le choix du langage et de la platteforme (Win/68000/PowerPC


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2000)

merci en fait j avais pas fait attention mais y a un 2e message qui s affiche et c est la qu on choisi uniquement le projet en C sans lib à la con 

merci



------------------
++

Florent


----------

